# Post what you think are the most astonishing solo piano recordings



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Got this idea from the WTC thread wherein I posted Richter's recording of the Prelude and Fugue no.7 from Book 1. I think it is of unparalleled profundity. I was transfixed and transfigured when I first heard it, and that's quite rare. It's happened on a couple of other occasions, where I've heard a piano recording and virtually from the first note I am just astonished by what I can only describe as the profundity of execution and perfection of tone, and the sheer poetry of the playing.

Other examples:











Little run-down at 2:03 is magic:


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Glenn Gould playing the Liszt-Beethoven symphony 6. Astonishing the way he keeps the concentration at slow tempi.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

There´s a lot to choose from. Here are some partly historical Scriabin recordings I like:

Valse op.38 - Bashkirov. Lovely phrasing, but old LP transfer. 





Poeme op.32,1 - Sofronitsky (there are several recordings, this is the one I prefer) 




Sonata 2, 2nd Mov. - Pogorelich 




And then, mostly on a bigger scale: (again, some historical, with errors, but lots of personality):

- Zimerman, Webern - Klavierstück 




- Gould, Beethoven Sonata 32 



, 




- Yudina, Beethoven Hammerklavier Sonata 




- Yudina, Schubert D960


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Not classical, but also:
Art Tatum - ''1932-1934''


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Solomon's Hammerklavier is marvelous, but the adagio at 12:37 is transcendent.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Sofronitsky playing Scriabin's Fantasie Op. 28. A miraculous recording.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Annie Fischer playing Beethoven's Hammerklavier Sonata. Power, control, delicacy.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Pierre-Laurent Aimard's recording of Ligeti's piano etudes.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Samson François plays live the Chopin Concerto No.2.






Whoops, I now see it says solo piano and not piano, either solo or as soloist.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Mitsuko Uchida plays Debussy's etudes.






And Schoenberg's piano concerto.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

sorry, posted in wrong thread


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Ian Morevac's (SP?) Chopin Nocturne Collection. I really enjoyed this one from the first time I heard it.


----------



## BiscuityBoyle (Feb 5, 2018)

I love Gieseking to bits but his hasty traversal of Debussy's etudes is hardly a classic, truth be told (the same goes to most of what he recorded during those late-in-life sessions for EMI where the producers made him cram like five Mozart sonatas into a single session and more more often than not he sounds like he sight reads the music).

Anyhow, here are five unique performances (four miniatures and one big boy).


----------



## BiscuityBoyle (Feb 5, 2018)

Might as well post five more that I love.





















The teacher of Gilels and Richter:


----------

